# Kimber micro 9 for the wife?



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Just looking for a few opinions on this gun for the wife.. at this point im NOT wanting to hear opinions on other guns that would be better.. wife is wanting to get a ccw and after looking at several compacts she really likes the feel and fit of the micro 9.. my concerns are with the recoil.. does anybody know how well this gun shoots wad cutters? Im not afraid to admit that i really know very little about pistols let alone the all the semi compacts...so just looking for some help... i really wish she would've found something in the .380 caliper, but as of now it looks like the micro 9 is it... so whats the thoughts on recoil, reliabilty? Thanks for any reaponses... and yes, i relize this is a pretty open ended question..


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

the recoil on a 9 is not that much more then a 380. The kimber is nice little gun with Mass. which will help with recoil. She can pull the slide back with no trouble? Is there a gun range near you that rents firearms.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I don’t have the kimber micro but do have the sig 938 which is very similar and the recoil isn’t bad. My wife can handle it no problem. 
I also have the sig 238 (.380) and the wife thinks they are pretty close in recoil. They are a heavier pistol which helps with the recoil.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks bobk...this is what i was wanting to hear...


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

If she likes it, then go for it. Hand guns are often a matter of personal preference for fit and feel.


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

Has your wife ever fired a semi-auto? I have found that the
female novice want an auto but until they have fired enough rounds in one they never really get accustomed to it mostly due to recoil and the slides rearward action. I have started many of them with a revolver and later tried
an auto some want to go forward and to keep practicing more with the auto, with all the small revolvers out there
some remained with the wheel gun. I say stay with the revolver first before moving to the semi-auto.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

She has fired off a semiauto...shes hasnt never fired the smaller revolvers... i really tried to push a revolver for her to get. But she just hasn't found one she was comfortable with..


----------



## notagain (Feb 18, 2008)

If you go with it, just make sure she has a lot of practice with the gun. The 1911 can be carried with the hammer down or cocked and safety on. In the time of need alot to remember compared a revoler that is point and shoot.


----------



## ddcollier (Feb 13, 2011)

notagain said:


> If you go with it, just make sure she has a lot of practice with the gun. The 1911 can be carried with the hammer down or cocked and safety on. In the time of need alot to remember compared a revoler that is point and shoot.


another option, get a 22 cal. semi auto, inexpensive to shoot. practice with it an learn to use a semi auto pistol. how to load mags how to put mag in gun an make it hot etc. learn sight pic, trigger press,etc. much easier to learn with a gun your not flinching with cause u afraid of.once its fun to shoot an know u can actually hit a target, it much easier to handle recoil. plus if shot in real need, you wont even remember if it recoiled, but u will remember if u hit the target


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned any different loads that could be a candidate for carry. OP, you mentioned wadcutter loads, those won't feed in a semi auto regardless of model. If you're looking at a light recoiling load in a subcompact semi auto, check out Hornady Critical Defense Lite or even the Polycase ARX loads. Both of these are on the light end of 9mm recoil, but still an effective and manageable self defense load. 

As far as the gun goes, it's really up to fit and feel of the user. Many of the customers I work with at my part time job bring up the issue of carrying with a chambered round. With enough practice and training, that shouldn't be an issue. Carrying "cocked and locked" in a 1911 style pistol is something that I would classify in that same category. 

Lastly and most importantly (aside from training), ensure she gets a good, quality on-the-body or purse holster made from kydex or a good, stiff leather. This is an absolute must. Stay away from the cheap junk like Blackhawk, Uncle Mike's, or those weird belly band things. They are not safe for carry and I never recommend them to customers. They do not protect the trigger and the last thing anyone would want is a negligent discharge caused by a crap holster. Personally I have a few different companies I recommend, but a simple search on Amazon or Google will return a myriad of results to choose from.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Great info bgrapala...thanks for your input.. we/she plans on running at least 1000 rounds threw whatever gun she gets before she signs up for a ccw class...the ammo info you gave is the news ive been waiting to hear..she will also be carrying it cocked and locked after much practice and the proper training....thanks for all the input...


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

backfar said:


> Great info bgrapala...thanks for your input.. we/she plans on running at least 1000 rounds threw whatever gun she gets before she signs up for a ccw class...the ammo info you gave is the news ive been waiting to hear..she will also be carrying it cocked and locked after much practice and the proper training....thanks for all the input...


Backfar First thing good job letting her pick out her gun and if I can add my two cents, can you hold up before buying the gun have her spend those 1000 rounds shooting many different guns because nobody can tell her what gun shoots soft she is the only one that can make that decision. A couple of things I do when taking new shooters to the range first make sure they have very good ear protection lots of new shooters anticipate the noise and that can make lots of gun handling problems most of the time the grip on the gun is the first to fail increasing felt recoil .I am also a big fan of the 22 because of the low recoil and somewhat quieter noise most of the time the new shooter will stay on the gun, then if you reload or TRUST someone who does ,you can make training loads in any caliber you choose that are much softer than anything you can buy, I also will not let them shoot any Self Defense ammo in the beginning it is loaded to max pressure and most new shooters can’t handle the recoil, train with the soft stuff so they get their gun handling skills first, then and only then find the Self Defense ammo that works in her gun.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I understand and can appreciate the want to put 1000 rounds through what she chooses, but in my opinion, that may be a bit overkill, especially with a Kimber because of the tight tolerances they're built to.

Personally, before I enter any pistol into my carry/home defense rotation, I put a minimum of 400 rounds down range testing for function, accuracy (POA/POI at different distances), handling characteristics, etc.. Sometimes, if I have the ammo on hand, this will be done in one range session. If I don't get it done in one session, I will not clean, lube, etc. anything until I've hit 400. Once the initial 400 is completed, if I experience no malfuctions, I move straight into function checking with my desired self defense loads. I will test a minimum of 50 rounds of self defense loads while the gun is still dirty from previous shooting. After that is complete, I do a field strip and clean the necessary parts, reassemble and shoot another 50 rounds of self defense ammo through a clean gun. I will then do a full disassembly, detail clean, and reassemble. If a pistol makes it through that test, I can feel comfortable and confident enough to carry and defend my life if necessary. After the 500 round test, I will shoot roughly 100 rounds a month through my carry gun to ensure function and accuracy. I field strip and clean after every 100 rounds and do a full disassembly and detail clean every 500 rounds. 

This is just what I do personally, I'm not saying it works/will work for everyone, but it is something that I have developed over my years as a licensed concealed carrier/firearm enthusiast.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks again... there's a few places near me that have ranges that will let you shoot thier selection of guns...this is the next step for us to make sure she will be comfortable shooting whatever it is she decideds she wants..its actually her idea to not buy a gun until she shoots that model... but that can be difficult to happen also.... great advice and thanks for all the input...


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Just want to add in about the 22 shooting....my wife has shot a good number of shotguns and rifes and even the muzzledoader. Tht being said its not gonna be a huge shocker with the niose or recoil. Since she is really wanting a side arm, im just trying the best i can to make this a positive experience.. she will want to shoot it and get fimiliar with a gun IF it dont sting the crap outta her hands... im looking at getting a J frame .357 S&W for myself and thats not gonna work for her...lol


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

backfar said:


> Just want to add in about the 22 shooting....my wife has shot a good number of shotguns and rifes and even the muzzledoader. Tht being said its not gonna be a huge shocker with the niose or recoil. Since she is really wanting a side arm, im just trying the best i can to make this a positive experience.. she will want to shoot it and get fimiliar with a gun IF it dont sting the crap outta her hands... im looking at getting a J frame .357 S&W for myself and thats not gonna work for her...lol


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

Bgrapala Damn you must like to clean guns…lol. When I decided to carry a long time ago I got a lot of advice from just about everybody and looking back most of it was B.S. and the majority of it was based on non-facts. But I did listen to a guy who said to Shoot What the Military Shoots and that can also include other armed forces not just the U.S. To make the grade as a service pistol they are shot and abused well past the breaking point to work out all the bugs long before they are issued to people who will trust them with their lives on an every day basis.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

Uncle Paul said:


> Bgrapala Damn you must like to clean guns…lol. When I decided to carry a long time ago I got a lot of advice from just about everybody and looking back most of it was B.S. and the majority of it was based on non-facts. But I did listen to a guy who said to Shoot What the Military Shoots and that can also include other armed forces not just the U.S. To make the grade as a service pistol they are shot and abused well past the breaking point to work out all the bugs long before they are issued to people who will trust them with their lives on an every day basis.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Uncle Paul said:


> Bgrapala Damn you must like to clean guns…lol. When I decided to carry a long time ago I got a lot of advice from just about everybody and looking back most of it was B.S. and the majority of it was based on non-facts. But I did listen to a guy who said to Shoot What the Military Shoots and that can also include other armed forces not just the U.S. To make the grade as a service pistol they are shot and abused well past the breaking point to work out all the bugs long before they are issued to people who will trust them with their lives on an every day basis.


It may be a bit overkill for some, but I am pretty meticulous about things and I do like to clean guns. The shop I work at part time has an ultrasonic cleaner so that helps out some. As far as shooting what the military shoots, I carried an M9 on my last deployment and I begged to sign any waiver in order to carry something other than that. It's a decent pistol, just not for me. I was excited to hear that Glock and Sig were competing for the DOD contract, but admittedly I was bummed that it was awarded to Sig.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

bgrapala said:


> It may be a bit overkill for some, but I am pretty meticulous about things and I do like to clean guns. The shop I work at part time has an ultrasonic cleaner so that helps out some. As far as shooting what the military shoots, I carried an M9 on my last deployment and I begged to sign any waiver in order to carry something other than that. It's a decent pistol, just not for me. I was excited to hear that Glock and Sig were competing for the DOD contract, but admittedly I was bummed that it was awarded to Sig.


Don’t like the M9 also just doesn’t fit the hand and didn’t mean people have to shoot a Glock a 1911 or the new Sig but when starting to look for a pistol look at one someone else beat the piss out of and shot millions of rounds through it to work out the bugs before issuing it to people that use it to defend their lives every day. Just picking on ya about the gun cleaning it just reminded me I have a few to clean


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

backfar said:


> Just looking for a few opinions on this gun for the wife.. at this point im NOT wanting to hear opinions on other guns that would be better.. wife is wanting to get a ccw and after looking at several compacts she really likes the feel and fit of the micro 9.. my concerns are with the recoil.. does anybody know how well this gun shoots wad cutters? Im not afraid to admit that i really know very little about pistols let alone the all the semi compacts...so just looking for some help... i really wish she would've found something in the .380 caliper, but as of now it looks like the micro 9 is it... so whats the thoughts on recoil, reliabilty? Thanks for any reaponses... and yes, i relize this is a pretty open ended question..


Get her out to a range and rent one, fire it multiple times to see if she really likes it before you buy anything


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

We got to the range and shot the sig p238, glock 43 and a s&w 38...wife hated the glock, she didnt iike the feel of it at all...she shot 20 rounds outa the 38 and she didnt mind the recoil at all,she just didnt like the trigger pull on it...the sig she really liked....after the shooting range we stopped at FFF and compared several hand guns and she's still in love with the way the kimber micro 9 fits her hand.. so now she's the proud owner of her ..after she gets more comfortable with shooting we will get a ccw permit..i will add that she did pretty darn good for never shooting a pistol...6 inch groups at 7 yrds...i thought that was pretty good for a starting point...thanks again for all the good advice..


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Pics or it didn’t happen


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I’d put a bunch of rounds and different brands down range with it. I believe this is a first production run for kimber and after hearing about their reliability issues after the switch to the “series 2” guns years ago I’d put it to work to see if there’s any kinks to work out. Good luck with it.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

bgrapala said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen


Sorry im not a pic taking kinda guy...but if we get out today to shoot it i will take pics..


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Well here they are...micro 9 for the wife and a strange looking j frame p938 for myself...


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Excellent choices, well suited for carry!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Couple of really nice pistols there.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

On the 238 you may consider a set of g10 grips. The rubber grip is nice for shooting but was too bulky for cc to me. Just a suggestion. Love my 238.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks bobk..we will have to see...so far i haven't had time to even take it apart and clean the oil out of it...planning on shooting both them this weekend...but if the grips pose a problem the g-10 grip is what i will go with....thanks for the input...


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

I currently carry the Kimber Micro 380. IMO there is no size difference in that and the Micro 9. Only thing you will see a difference in is the weight.

The difference between a 9mm and .380 is going to be the length of cartridges. It will be cheaper for you to practice and have range time with the 9mm but like stated before...380 is lighter for carry.

On a side note love the Micro 380


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Well we got to the range and she really likes her kimber...im not such a big fan of it compared to the sig, the kimber is a nice gun but its so "firm" compared to the sig..it is smooth and manageable for her but the sig operates so much easier..personally i wish she would've choose a sig now that we've spent some time with them... the kimber did get easier to operate the more we shot it, so thats good news... now just need to have her shoot it enough to get the proper rear sight for it and all will be good....thanks for all the advice...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

backfar said:


> Just want to add in about the 22 shooting....my wife has shot a good number of shotguns and rifes and even the muzzledoader. Tht being said its not gonna be a huge shocker with the niose or recoil. Since she is really wanting a side arm, im just trying the best i can to make this a positive experience.. she will want to shoot it and get fimiliar with a gun IF it dont sting the crap outta her hands... im looking at getting a J frame .357 S&W for myself and thats not gonna work for her...lol


She will be fine with the 9. My niece, all115 lbs of her loves her kimber


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Check out the forum www.kimbertalk.com for any questions you might have on the new pistol. They're good folks there and very knowledgeable.


----------

